# Won’t find channels



## drjamie034 (Aug 8, 2008)

I am just setting up a new edge. I have an outside antenna with a coax cable which I connected to the edge at the coax connection. But it won’t find any channels. I had this installed by a technician and it has been connected to my dish network box. Could this have been programmed to only work with DISH?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

drjamie034 said:


> I am just setting up a new edge. I have an outside antenna with a coax cable which I connected to the edge at the coax connection. But it won't find any channels. I had this installed by a technician and it has been connected to my dish network box. Could this have been programmed to only work with DISH?


No.

Did you run TiVo's Guided Setup and scanned for channels? It finds none?


----------



## drjamie034 (Aug 8, 2008)

cwoody222 said:


> No.
> 
> Did you run TiVo's Guided Setup and scanned for channels? It finds none?


I did run guided set up and it did not find any channels. I have scanned the channels several times. I think it is connected to DISH because when I tried to watch DISH after I disconnected this external antenna, all I got was a black screen. Once I reconnected this external antenna, my dish programming returned.


----------

